# James, Anthony, Wade named Team USA captains...



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

_SAPPORO, Japan -- A trio from the Class of 2003 will serve as the leaders of Team USA in the World Championships.

Coach Mike Krzyzewski announced on Thursday that LeBron James, Carmelo Anthony and Dwyane Wade - three of the first five picks in the 2003 draft - have been named as captains of the United States team.

"It was a pretty easy decision to select those three guys," Krzyzewski said. "From the very start they have asserted themselves and showed leadership through how hard they worked, their cooperation and the fact that they wanted to be like everyone else. They didn't come in as stars, they came in as members of the team. Everyone looks up to them and they look up to them even more now because they have set such a good example."_

More here


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Not surprised here...


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

i wonder who coach k picked first


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

DuMa said:


> i wonder who coach k picked first


He probably picked them all at the same time. Though in the article Lebron James name is first, despite not being alphabetically first.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

congrats to all three.

class of 2003 representing!

i want to see - at some point during the tourney - the *all 2003* lineup of carmelo, lebron, wade, bosh and hinrich.

it's pretty awesome when you think about it!

:usa:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:rock: Yeh! :clap:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

No surprise at all.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

awwwwww


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

"Hey look at me, I'm Larry Brown and I'm going to give each of these guys 3 minutes playing time every game  I'm the greatest coach ever."

^^ lol.


----------

